# Gnat Fuzz



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm going to go in blind with this since the build docs aren't up yet but I had a couple questions...

First question, the silkscreen has an unlabeled diode. What works in this spot?

And second, are Q1, Q2, and Q3 left to right?

Gnat Fuzz URL


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 16, 2019)

Any GE Diode should work. And yes it looks like left to right Q1-3, that’s a safe bet. Aim for 60ish HFE for Q1, 80ish for Q2 and 120+ for Q3....buzzarounds rip!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 16, 2019)

Great thanks! Those are the hfe values I have so hope I don't fudge it up ?


----------



## Robert (Aug 16, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> I'm going to go in blind with this since the build docs aren't up yet but I had a couple questions..



Don't do it blind, you'll go .. uhh... blind? ...
https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Gnat.pdf


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 16, 2019)

Robert said:


> Don't do it blind, you'll go .. uhh... blind? ...
> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Gnat.pdf


Haha. You da man ?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 16, 2019)

You can buy D9E Russian germanium diodes here.  They are (allegedly) very similar in performance to 1N34A.  I bought a few here, but have not installed them in anything yet.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 16, 2019)

My hfe suggestions made it into the build doc! Now I am legend.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 16, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You can buy D9E Russian germanium diodes here.  They are (allegedly) very similar in performance to 1N34A.  I bought a few here, but have not installed them in anything yet.


Cool. I have no 1n34a's but a bunch of subs...D9K, D9E, G223, and AAP153.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 16, 2019)

Buzzaround, Tonebender & their derivatives (Reaper) depend on leakage biasing for Q3.  I built a PNP version of the Reaper and found that different transistors sound markedly different.  You'll know the right one when you hear it. Not enough leakage and it gets too sputtery.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 16, 2019)

Yeah lots of PNP old school fuzzes are very transistor spec dependant...it adds to the lustre! (Frustration?)


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Aug 17, 2019)

Well, it's all built. I'll post a build report soonish. And it does indeed RIIIP! Wow, it's frippin' amazing! I got the matched PNP generic set from Smallbear. HFE's were 66, 77, and 107.


----------

